# Software para simulacion y programacion de PLC's



## jansaca87 (Mar 8, 2011)

Necesito saber donde puedo conseguir el software WinSPS, lo he buscado por todos lados y no le encuentro, o si me pueden comentar de algun software semejante que realice las mismas funciones les agradeceria.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.oktogon.com/deutsch/winsps.htm

Utilza google para buscar


----------



## jansaca87 (Mar 10, 2011)

No, ese software no es el que busco, se llama WinSPS pero en la version 3.22. Logicamente en google es el primer lugar donde realizo la busqueda. De todo modos gracias!!!


----------



## anatolly (Mar 21, 2011)

feliz dia alguien me puede ayudar a intalar el rsviw32.640


----------



## BabyLola (Mar 23, 2011)

0ola! ya probaste el rslogix 500 ?? es muy practiko y permite aprender los comandos basicos e incluso trae demos para probar ! asi aprendes interactivamente


----------

